# To date a stripper or not to date a stripper, that is the question



## KelJu (Aug 7, 2009)

So, I got this stripper girl texting me and wants to hook up. Long story, but she wants to go out. She actually asked me out and not the other way around. I got back in town on business, and I get texts asking about my trip and to call her. 

I don't know why, but I smell trouble.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 7, 2009)

thats the smell of herpes. don't worry about it


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2009)

She's a stripper, not a hooker. 

Go for it. You already know she's hot.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 7, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> thats the smell of herpes. don't worry about it



But hey, free lapdances.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a date not a marriage proposal. Go for it.

I dated a one back in the day. Didn't work out for me and ended up in a more permanent situation with someone normal but hey you can at least say yea, I dated her...


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 8, 2009)

Built said:


> She's a stripper, not a hooker.
> 
> Go for it. You already know she's hot.





rahaas said:


> It's a date not a marriage proposal. Go for it.
> 
> I dated a one back in the day. Didn't work out for me and ended up in a more permanent situation with someone normal but hey you can at least say yea, I dated her...



Gotta say... I agree.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 8, 2009)

If she demands you start putting dollar bills in her panties before you put anything else in there, you've got a problem.  Other than that, what are you waiting for?


----------



## largepkg (Aug 8, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Gotta say... I agree.



*You people* are all nucking futs! I'm not sure about the strippers in your neck of the woods but the great majority here in So Flo are TROUBLE. I know it's a generalization but fuck if it isn't true. 

In the club, enjoy the ride. Outside the club, ten foot pole unless it's a quickie in the park. Never bring that shit back to your place!

And yes, I said you people.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 8, 2009)

largepkg said:


> *You people* are all nucking futs! I'm not sure about the strippers in your neck of the woods but the great majority here in So Flo are TROUBLE. I know it's a generalization but fuck if it isn't true.
> 
> In the club, enjoy the ride. Outside the club, ten foot pole unless it's a quickie in the park. Never bring that shit back to your place!
> 
> And yes, I said you people.









CORRECTAMUNDO!


----------



## IronAddict (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup, I agree. She may be fine as hell, but she is still a stripper. 10 to 1 odds  says she has pulled this trick before!


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2009)

<shrugs>

The strippers I've known must be different from the ones you folks hang with.

One of my best friends funded her Ph.D. with it - and is now a university professor. Another, a girlfriend from high school, won the Governor General award for her writing while still in high school and published a book on her experiences as a stripper. About ohhhh a hundred years or so ago I once bussed tables in a hotel coffee shop and would chat with the strippers going through the kitchen to the peeler bar - some were the kinds of drug-addicted train-wrecks you would imagine, but some were professional dancers supplementing their artistic careers with a few days a week in the bar, or like my friend the professor, funding their university education. 

Guess what? I've known more drug-addicted train-wrecks who weren't strippers. 

It's not the job - it's the person. Stripping's just a job. It's show biz. She's an entertainer.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2009)

Hahaha, this didn't help at all. Basically you guys just made the exact same arguments and counter arguments that I myself thought about.


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2009)

Then ignore it all and call her. If she's a train-wreck, you'll know soon enough.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Hahaha, this didn't help at all. Basically you guys just made the exact same arguments and counter arguments that I myself thought about.



Because the decision is yours anyway, you already know her better than anyone here possibly could.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2009)

every guy says they dated a stripper once. you my as well be one of the few that aren't lying about it. watch your wallet.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree with Built that they aren't all trouble. In tough time people do what they have to do to get by.
I really did date one for a little while and she was OK as a person and was doing what she had to do to. She enjoyed it and the money was OK but she would have rather had a 9 to 5 career job but at the time times were tough for her.
We parted ways for the same reasons many couples that date stop dating and had nothing to do with what she did for a living.


----------



## CORUM (Aug 8, 2009)

i agree with built.... I SUPPORT BETTER EDUCATION!!!! wife gets mad at that statement..... she a stripper, face it the money is really good!!! not all of them are trouble, or whores. i've dated a ton of strippers. get them away from the club and see how she acts. if she doesn't mind paying her way when you go out, she probably not tricking


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 9, 2009)

largepkg said:


> *You people* are all nucking futs! I'm not sure about the strippers in your neck of the woods but the great majority here in So Flo are TROUBLE. I know it's a generalization but fuck if it isn't true.
> 
> In the club, enjoy the ride. Outside the club, ten foot pole unless it's a quickie in the park. Never bring that shit back to your place!
> 
> And yes, I said you people.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 9, 2009)

CORUM said:


> i agree with built.... I SUPPORT BETTER EDUCATION!!!! wife gets mad at that statement..... she a stripper, face it the money is really good!!! not all of them are trouble, or whores.* i've dated a ton of strippers*. get them away from the club and see how she acts. if she doesn't mind paying her way when you go out, she probably not tricking



Something about that just sounds wrong. who looks to date strippers constantly?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Something about that just sounds wrong. who looks to date strippers constantly?


 
ummm....Corum?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 9, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ummm....Corum?



Must be a cali thing then. In florida only person that "dates" strippers constantly is the pimps. and trust me their in it for the money and to just fuck around with the strippers heads. Majority of strippers in miami are fucking head cases.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 10, 2009)

I think you should toss me her number, I will feel her out, and get back to you with the results.


----------



## lnvanry (Aug 10, 2009)

photos would dramatically help here


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 10, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> photos would dramatically help here



I tend to agree.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2009)

strippers are a different breed and most are *not* girlfriend material, however dating and fucking one is fine, but don't get serious with a stripper and then expect her to stop stripping for you.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

My friend was a bouncer in a tittie bar and he started dating this Brazilian. 
She was really nice.....she used to tell him that in Brazil they walk topless in the beaches so why not make a buck here. She wouldn't give lap dances at all.

Didn't last long since my friend was super jealous.

Not all strippers are sluts, you would be shocked at the amount of money they make....tax free.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

I say go for it, you only live once.

Unless your one of those helpless romantics.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Not all strippers are sluts, you would be shocked at the amount of money they make....tax free.



I agree, many of them are not sluts nor prostitutes (many are), but even those girls are not typically who you want for a long term relationship.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 11, 2009)

Amazing how many experts there are on strippers.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a stripper and I am actually getting a kick out of all these replies.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I'm a stripper and I am actually getting a kick out of all these replies.


Pictures???

Oh wait a minute, never mind...


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> I agree, many of them are not sluts nor prostitutes (many are), but even those girls are not typically who you want for a long term relationship.


You have to be cold inside or dead to be able to take your clothes of in front a group of horny losers (no offense IM men) to be able to do that and not feel used...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Amazing how many experts there are on strippers.



I have spent enough time in strip joints in my time to be a qualified expert.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You have to be cold inside or dead to be able to take your clothes of in front a group of horny losers (no offense IM men) to be able to do that and not feel used...



why would we take offense?


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You have to be cold inside or dead to be able to take your clothes of in front a group of horny losers (no offense IM men) to be able to do that and not feel used...



Interesting. Why?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Interesting. Why?



maybe because they are being used?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 11, 2009)

or being paid for a service


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> maybe because they are being used?



strippers are using men the same way, they act as if they like them just to get their money, but I prefer to just look at it as a paid service and the better the stripper is at performing that service the more money she will make, men just have to realize she does not like you, she wants your money, period, that is why she is a stripper...


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> maybe because they are being used?



Anyone who works for a living is being used for money. Does a DJ feel used? A mechanic? Same thing, they won't do the work for free, they do it in exchange for money.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Anyone who works for a living is being used for money. Does a DJ feel used? A mechanic? Same thing, they won't do the work for free, they do it in exchange for money.



agreed, and I also view prostitution the same way, as long as its two adults that agree to the service and payment it should be a legal business transaction, no different than paying for a body massage IMO.


----------



## CORUM (Aug 11, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Must be a cali thing then. In florida only person that "dates" strippers constantly is the pimps. and trust me their in it for the money and to just fuck around with the strippers heads. Majority of strippers in miami are fucking head cases.



I wasn't in cali at the time. I wouldn't say dated strippers, we just kept it casual and had a good time. i went to a lot of huge parties (lots going on) plus this one was making my truck payment for me. I was 18 what can i say??? good times


----------



## Perdido (Aug 11, 2009)

Last time I was at a stripper bar these women, OK at least the attractive ones with half a brain cell would be the ones surrounded by drunk horny men with cash in there pockets. When the guys leave the bar they are still drunk and horny just don't have any cash left. So tell me again who's being taken advantage of?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 11, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I'm a stripper and I am actually getting a kick out of all these replies.



damm poor guy that gets a lap dance from you


----------



## maniclion (Aug 11, 2009)

KelJu said:


> Hahaha, this didn't help at all. Basically you guys just made the exact same arguments and counter arguments that I myself thought about.



Dude, this is your chance to say you've snorted blow off a strippers ass.....what the fuck are you thinking?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> damm poor guy that gets a lap dance from you


I like the helicopter.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Interesting. Why?


I don't know, I know I would feel that way.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Anyone who works for a living is being used for money. Does a DJ feel used? A mechanic? Same thing, they won't do the work for free, they do it in exchange for money.



men are not using the women for money. men are using the women for sexual gratification. money for changing my oil and money for sexual gratification are two different things. i find it funny that one would try to compare the two.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 11, 2009)

CORUM said:


> i agree with built.... I SUPPORT BETTER EDUCATION!!!! wife gets mad at that statement..... she a stripper, face it the money is really good!!! not all of them are trouble, or whores. i've dated a ton of strippers. get them away from the club and see how she acts. if she doesn't mind paying her way when you go out, she probably not tricking



Dating a One Ton stripper doesn't count as dating a ton of strippers.....


A friend of mine married a stripper, it just turned out that they both enjoyed the same things, tattoos, heavy metal, rough sex and art, they were both great at drawing, they collaborated on a lot of HR Geiger like drawings, last I heard they were still together and had a little girl.......I wish i would have thought to get them to draw up a tat for me before they moved away....


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

guys i know that did date strippers say they are almost always fucked in the head and its not a huge step from stripping to whoring. i would not date a male stripper i'd look at his job, think he was a cheeseball, and stay away.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> men are not using the women for money. men are using the women for sexual gratification. money for changing my oil and money for sexual gratification are two different things. i find it funny that one would try to compare the two.



men are not using woman, men are paying woman (strippers) for a service, I find it funny that you cannot understand that.


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> men are not using the women for money. men are using the women for sexual gratification. money for changing my oil and money for sexual gratification are two different things. i find it funny that one would try to compare the two.





Little Wing said:


> guys i know that did date strippers say they are almost always fucked in the head and its not a huge step from stripping to whoring. i would not date a male stripper i'd look at his job, think he was a cheeseball, and stay away.



Such prejudice against people who are providing a service and paying taxes. 

Bio-chem, do you like looking at pretty girls? What's the problem with them charging for the view?

Little Wing, you seem to have a problem with the choice to sell sexual fantasy. Why is that?


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Such prejudice against people who are providing a service and paying taxes.
> 
> Bio-chem, do you like looking at pretty girls? What's the problem with them charging for the view?
> 
> Little Wing, you seem to have a problem with the choice to sell sexual fantasy. Why is that?



i guess i have too much respect for a woman to think that she can be sold like a commodity. To put a monetary price on a woman now somehow lessens the intrinsic value.  Oh well, guess i'm just old fashioned.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 11, 2009)

Prince said:


> men are not using woman, men are paying woman (strippers) for a service, I find it funny that you cannot understand that.



call it by any other name. men are using women in this instance. everyone knows as recognizes this prince. you just like to kick against the pricks and thats fine


----------



## fufu (Aug 11, 2009)

Kelju, I say go for it. Don't go in expecting anything. 

Like others said, it is just a date. 

Go in with the mind set of just having fun and meeting a new person. Sure she may be fucked in the head, but so may any body else you can go out with. 

Take a risk, there is really no way of knowing what will happen. Just don't built any bridges with her that could end up being burnt down.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> Little Wing, you seem to have a problem with the choice to sell sexual fantasy. Why is that?




i knew a girl in vegas that "sold sexual fantasy" and my brothers ex wife was a stripper too. both had their own fantasies... about _stabbing_ the guys groping them. neither woman ever heard of the other, never met... weird they both wanted to "stab" the guys enjoying their "services". 

a very close male friend dated a drug addicted venereal diseased "entertainer" that had NO concept of sexual loyalty. 

i just haven't heard many good stories about this job choice, none in fact. not to say it can't work for some if they are mentally healthy to start but it really does seem more the career choice of a girl who grew up used n abused. when my daughter was young she knew a girl who used to stay with us cuz her mom worked nights n left her alone. neglected, very unsafe atmosphere. guess what her job is now?


----------



## Perdido (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> i guess i have too much respect for a woman to think that she can be sold like a commodity. To put a monetary price on a woman now somehow lessens the intrinsic value.  Oh well, guess i'm just old fashioned.



Sold? She's a stripper not a mail order bride. Even if she agreed to follow you out into the parking lot you're really only renting her for 10 minutes


----------



## joeh4n (Aug 11, 2009)

I will go ahead and date her if I were you!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

Saved From Strip Clubs:

written by an ex stripper

most of what you read and for me, accounts told to me by those personally involved say be prepared for this girl to be a train wreck.

date her and let us know if this is true or false please


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

Assessing the Stripper Memoir


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

i seriously think you should see her and either confirm or bust the myths.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> call it by any other name. men are using women in this instance. *everyone knows as recognizes this prince.* you just like to kick against the pricks and thats fine



they do?


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> i knew a girl in vegas that "sold sexual fantasy" and my brothers ex wife was a stripper too. both had their own fantasies... about _stabbing_ the guys groping them. neither woman ever heard of the other, never met... weird they both wanted to "stab" the guys enjoying their "services".



I've had these same fantasies about some of my managers and I work in an office. What's your point?  

Maybe it's different there, but in Vancouver you can't touch the strippers. 



Little Wing said:


> a very close male friend dated a drug addicted venereal diseased "entertainer" that had NO concept of sexual loyalty.


So... the job did this to her, or she was like this already?




Little Wing said:


> i just haven't heard many good stories about this job choice, none in fact. not to say it can't work for some if they are mentally healthy to start but it really does seem more the career choice of a girl who grew up used n abused. when my daughter was young she knew a girl who used to stay with us cuz her mom worked nights n left her alone. neglected, very unsafe atmosphere. guess what her job is now?



Something legal where she pays taxes? 

Better than living off welfare and dealing drugs on the side. 



bio-chem said:


> i guess i have too much respect for a woman to think that she can be sold like a commodity.


So... because you respect women so much, you don't feel they should be allowed to rent out their time for money in general (that is to say, work for a living), or only in this particular occupation?


bio-chem said:


> To put a monetary price on a woman now somehow lessens the intrinsic value.  Oh well, guess i'm just old fashioned.


So do you place a monetary value on what other people do for a living?

Do you feel it cheapens a physician that he or she gets paid for his or her time and services?


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> call it by any other name. men are using women in this instance. everyone knows as recognizes this prince. you just like to kick against the pricks and thats fine
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i have too much respect for a woman to think that she can be sold like a commodity. To put a monetary price on a woman now somehow lessens the intrinsic value. Oh well, guess i'm just old fashioned.



This is a horseshit/kneejerk response.  These women are not sold into slavery, or being forced to dance naked.  They are choosing to do it to make a good living.  How in the hell is that men taking advantage of women?  I would argue the exact opposite, that strippers are taking advantage of our desire to see them naked.  Well not really, but strippers are NOT victims, they are providing a service willingly, to generate an income that they may not be able to accomplish otherwise.

Everyone recognizes that women are being taken advantage of by WILLINGLY taking off their clothes and dancing around men for MONEY?!

Pfffffttttt....


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 11, 2009)

economic need is a form of coercion. there are way too many examples of the circumstances that put these women in these situations to point to the few outliers of "women paying for college". the vast majority of these women have had psychological traumas that cause them to not value themselves.  the funny thing about stereotypes is that they are born of a bit of truth. i truthfully don't know why i bothered typing this.


----------



## Built (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> economic need is a form of coercion.



It sure as hell is. 

If I didn't need the money, I wouldn't humiliate myself by working for a living, I tell you what!


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> It sure as hell is.
> 
> If I didn't need the money, I wouldn't humiliate myself by working for a living, I tell you what!



ive never once gone to work and felt humiliated for working for a living. ive never had to be ashamed for what i do.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 11, 2009)

I left a job that I enjoyed for a job that pays better.

I am not happy at my job, but damn it brings in the pay.  I guess my decision was really coersion, and my company is taking advantage of me.

These women could just as easily (assuming no education) wait tables, work in a factory, fast food, etc etc etc.  They CHOOSE the lifestyle because of the money it puts in their purses.  There is nothing wrong with this, and they shouldn't be judged for doing it.  These women make good money, and would probably be a bit offended at your sympathy.

And being ashamed of what you do?  What makes you think that they are either?  Shame is subjective.  If you aren't held back by other peoples stereotypes and stigmas you shouldn't be ashamed of what you do in relation to some strangers morality.

A stripper may not come right out and say that they are a stripper, and some of them may BE ashamed, but I would wager that the majority of them hide what they do to avoid being judged and pitied by someone with a different moral compass.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 11, 2009)

Another thought I just had:

I would venture to say that YOU are being much more demeaning to women than the average guy in the strip club.  He is there to enjoy the show, give the lady some money, and go on his merry way.

You are basically stating that the only women who strip are either intellectually/physically/mentally unable to do anything else to make this money (your coersion argument), or are simply headcases with some sort of trauma in their lives.  

Pigeonholing women into your perceived morality isn't flattering.  Today's woman can pursue almost any avenue of career.  Goverment assistance is available for even the most financially hard off woman to go to school and learn a trade.  Single mothers have MANY programs to turn to in furtherance of their education.

And even if their ARE a few strippers out there who for whatever reason simply CANNOT do anything else for money, there are men just as badly off.  A man or woman in this position will do what they have to do to achieve their goals and live a decent life, and they don't need your pity.  The only difference between them is, male stripping isnt nearly as large of an industry.  Do you feel that women are taking advantage of the Chippendales?  

If I could make a living taking off my clothes...I would be one naked mofo.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

Built said:


> So... the job did this to her, or she was like this already?




i think i'm FAR from being alone in my opinion that she was like that already and for the *most* part that is the caliber of woman the job attracts. i haven't known any healthy strippers just train wrecks. like a woman that was fighting with her bf and tried to smash her head through a window and just bounced off. twice .  a crack head too old for the job with flabby arms and a baby baggy gut that is marrying a total creepy loser because he has money and her looks are shot. rena used to complain about guys trying to finger a feel when they slid the money in her panties and she coped with it by getting drunker n drunker at work. a woman that abandoned her baby and drove to denver to get a better job stripping. i just don't personally know of even 1 mentally healthy stripper.

maybe i've only encountered the seedier side and there's a really glamorous classy side of it i'm missing. there are no high class strip places anywhere near where i live.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> ive never once gone to work and felt humiliated for working for a living. ive never had to be ashamed for what i do.




i've had jobs where i literally had to clean human shit off people's bodies or clothes and i never felt humiliated. i was helping people who could not help themselves, was damn proud of it, and went home tired in a good way from earning an honest living. 

to make some creep horny for money would really be disgusting to me. creep = some guy i don't want to fuck that's taking a sexual shine to me. that feeling is gross. just a personal choice. i'm not sure why i'm like that i just am.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 11, 2009)

and this little asshole on my other shoulder is saying "yea but you love bellydancing, that's sexual huh?huh? what's the difference?"  grrrrrr.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 11, 2009)

Never much saw the draw in strip clubs actually.  My friends dragged me there a couple of times.  The first time it was kind of cool (like 2 minutes after turning 18....we were actually waiting outside of the club at like 11:55 waiting for midnight =P )

After that it was just kind of meh.  The best part wasn't actually the girls, it was me and a friend ripping on some guy in a suit sitting looking desperate.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 12, 2009)

Built said:


> some were the kinds of drug-addicted train-wrecks you would imagine


----------



## KelJu (Aug 12, 2009)

I got a text a few mornings ago of nothing but symbols and gibberish. I got another text that afternoon from her saying her little girl was playing with her phone. 

I figure that was her way of putting it out there in a tactful way. I think I figured the situation out. The day we met she was with my best friend who is the DJ and bouncer at the club she works at. She heard me say to my friend that I am going out of town on business.  

I figure that just sounds like I make a lot of money, but I don't. I am going to pursue this thing, but I will not kiss her ass, and I will not throw any money around. I don't have enough to waste like that. If she just wants to throw some pussy at me, I will jump on the chance, but I will be double wrapping it.


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 12, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I got a text a few mornings ago of nothing but symbols and gibberish. I got another text that afternoon from her saying her little girl was playing with her phone.
> 
> I figure that was her way of putting it out there in a tactful way. I think I figured the situation out. The day we met she was with my best friend who is the DJ and bouncer at the club she works at. She heard me say to my friend that I am going out of town on business.
> 
> I figure that just sounds like I make a lot of money, but I don't. I am going to pursue this thing, but I will not kiss her ass, and I will not throw any money around. I don't have enough to waste like that. If she just wants to throw some pussy at me, I will jump on the chance, but I will be double wrapping it.




Smart man.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 12, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I got a text a few mornings ago of nothing but symbols and gibberish. I got another text that afternoon from her saying her little girl was playing with her phone.
> 
> I figure that was her way of putting it out there in a tactful way. I think I figured the situation out. The day we met she was with my best friend who is the DJ and bouncer at the club she works at. She heard me say to my friend that I am going out of town on business.
> 
> I figure that just sounds like I make a lot of money, but I don't. I am going to pursue this thing, but I will not kiss her ass, and I will not throw any money around. I don't have enough to waste like that. If she just wants to throw some pussy at me, I will jump on the chance, but I will be double wrapping it.



Going out of town? How does that equate to her thinking you have allot of money?
Maybe she just thought you were a nice guy who did'nt prejudge people like 49 of the last 50 people posting in this thread.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Aug 12, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Going out of town? How does that equate to her thinking you have allot of money?
> Maybe she just thought you were a nice guy who did'nt prejudge people like 49 of the last 50 people posting in this thread.



You my friend have been watching to many movies. In this type of situation is always a good idea to be carefull and think with your head not your dick (or heart if dude is already in love). If the girl is legit and stable and really likes him then she has a lot to do to prove it IMO. Personally I would never date a stripper.


----------



## Perdido (Aug 12, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You my friend have been watching to many movies. In this type of situation is always a good idea to be carefull and think with your head not your dick (or heart if dude is already in love). If the girl is legit and stable and really likes him then she has a lot to do to prove it IMO. Personally I would never date a stripper.



When did I suggest not to be careful?


----------



## Built (Aug 12, 2009)

Built said:


> It sure as hell is.
> 
> If I didn't need the money, I wouldn't humiliate myself by working for a living, I tell you what!





bio-chem said:


> ive never once gone to work and felt humiliated for working for a living. ive never had to be ashamed for what i do.



It was a joke, son. 

My point is that exchanging my time and service to my employer for pay is no different from a stripper exchanging time and service to her employer for pay.

The strippers I've been friends with did not find the work humiliating. Nor were they coerced into it, any more than to say they weren't independently wealthy and that they did, in fact, have to work for a living. 

This paid well for very short hours, so it worked for them. 



Little Wing said:


> i think i'm FAR from being alone in my opinion that she was like that already and for the *most* part that is the caliber of woman the job attracts. i haven't known any healthy strippers just train wrecks. like a woman that was fighting with her bf and tried to smash her head through a window and just bounced off. twice .  a crack head too old for the job with flabby arms and a baby baggy gut that is marrying a total creepy loser because he has money and her looks are shot. rena used to complain about guys trying to finger a feel when they slid the money in her panties and she coped with it by getting drunker n drunker at work. a woman that abandoned her baby and drove to denver to get a better job stripping. i just don't personally know of even 1 mentally healthy stripper.
> 
> maybe i've only encountered the seedier side and there's a really glamorous classy side of it i'm missing. there are no high class strip places anywhere near where i live.





Little Wing said:


> i've had jobs where i literally had to clean human shit off people's bodies or clothes and i never felt humiliated. i was helping people who could not help themselves, was damn proud of it, and went home tired in a good way from earning an honest living.
> 
> to make some creep horny for money would really be disgusting to me. creep = some guy i don't want to fuck that's taking a sexual shine to me. that feeling is gross. just a personal choice. i'm not sure why i'm like that i just am.



What part of it bothers you the most, LW - the part where you think it's humiliating, or the idea that at least some of these women not only DON'T find it humiliating - but rather that they <gasp!> actually enjoy the work?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Edward Lewis*: I never treated you like a prostitute. 
[_Walks away_] 
*Vivian*: You just did. 


...how about go out on a date w/ her and forget what she does. See if theres someone you want to see again?


----------



## Big Smoothy (Aug 13, 2009)

KelJu said:


> So, I got this stripper girl texting me and wants to hook up. Long story, but she wants to go out. She actually asked me out and not the other way around. I got back in town on business, and I get texts asking about my trip and to call her.
> 
> I don't know why, but I smell trouble.



I only read a few responses and it's been 5 days since the OP, but being a stripper is just a job.

It's a job.  Nothing more; nothing less.  

I'd go for it.  Nice change from the accountant or whatever.

Is she a student?


----------



## Perdido (Aug 13, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Nice change from the accountant or whatever.



But would you rather date an accountant having a fantasy of being a stripper or a stripper having a fantasy of being an accountant?


----------



## largepkg (Aug 13, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> I only read a few responses and it's been 5 days since the OP, but being a stripper is just a job.
> 
> It's a job.  Nothing more; nothing less.
> 
> ...



Just a job eh? Taking your clothes off and rubbing your naked body up against men that disgust you isn't just a job. I will state that I have no problems with women that pursue this line of employment. 

I believe these women are compromising their self worth. A little piece dies each time you do something that compromises who you are.

Just ask yourself this. Do you believe these women would still strip if given the choice to work in another field for the same money? They would change in a heartbeat! The reason is because they feel dirty, used, and manage to justify these feelings by saying they are doing the same to us men.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

Built said:


> What part of it bothers you the most, LW - the part where you think it's humiliating, or the idea that at least some of these women not only DON'T find it humiliating - but rather that they <gasp!> actually enjoy the work?



maybe i just have too good of an imagination. imagine some guy who gives you the willies getting a boner over you. that idea disgusts me. i imagine some women like being whores and have fun doing that and i'm not saying stripping is whoring, it's just really gross to me. it's not exactly going to be a bunch of hot hunks in the audience.

why do you feel the need to ride my ass over my opinion? are you a wannabe stripper  

edit. isee, you are defending friend in this business who you know aren't like the stereotype i'm spewing here. sorry. i believe you. not sure where you live but i am sure here is less affluent and the clubs are FAR from the same.

i find the idea of a woman having a pole in her bedroom and doing it for her man _very_ sexy, but cockteasing strangers isn't my cup of tea.

ps i'd almost rather be a stripper than a sleep deprived mom cat for another week.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

Built said:


> The strippers I've been friends with



you seem to be a classy person, so it doesn't make sense that you'd be friends with the _other_ type of strippers, the train wrecks, but that doesn't mean there aren't plenty of them out there. i live in a pretty small city in maine, like i said there aren't any classy strip clubs here so the money in clubs here is shit and the job _here_ attracts nut cases.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> why do you feel the need to ride my ass ? are you a wannabe stripper



too many possibilities here.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

i loled. don't even go there.


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2009)

Child, listen to me because I always have the right answer. Know that I have plans to prosper you and not to harm you. You should bang this chick like a mountain gorilla. If it turns out ok then you'll walk a little taller; if it turns out bad then I have taught you a valuable lesson. 

-GOD, a.k.a ~ ROID


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

An adult gorilla's erect penis is about 4 cm (1.5 in) in length


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> An adult gorilla's erect penis is about 4 cm (1.5 in) in length



hmm... so what you are trying to say is that size does matter.

You are so shallow


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 13, 2009)

ROID said:


> You should bang this chick like a mountain gorilla  ~ ROID



New sig.  Thank you.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

ROID said:


> hmm... so what you are trying to say is that size does matter.
> 
> You are so shallow



it matters a little.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

she might be a nice girl. don't keep your mind or your heart too closed but be careful. at least she's not sitting on her ass doing nothing.


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> it matters a little.



Thank god you told me about the penis pump and cock ring combo.


Just for your information I read in Men's Health one time that it's all about the angel of your dangle. exact quote, nov. 2002 i believe


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

did i tell you that 

i would imagine a slight upward curve would be the best angle.


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2009)

I think I brought up the subject of penis pumps and you explained the process.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

yea i didn't know the cockring thing till someone told me but it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 13, 2009)

all my sex life is in theory. thank god for that imagination.


----------



## ROID (Aug 13, 2009)

It really does make perfect sense.  

According to my understanding of my God powers, if we keep thinking about sex then we will eventually have sex in reality.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## maniclion (Aug 17, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I got a text a few mornings ago of nothing but symbols and gibberish. I got another text that afternoon from her saying her little girl was playing with her phone.
> 
> I figure that was her way of putting it out there in a tactful way. I think I figured the situation out. The day we met she was with my best friend who is the DJ and bouncer at the club she works at. She heard me say to my friend that I am going out of town on business.
> 
> I figure that just sounds like I make a lot of money, but I don't. I am going to pursue this thing, but I will not kiss her ass, and I will not throw any money around. I don't have enough to waste like that. If she just wants to throw some pussy at me, I will jump on the chance, but I will be double wrapping it.


 Strippers usually get good drugs, at least keep that connection open, you never know when you want to score a few hits of E and can't find someone at least she might know....

And don't double wrap, the friction breaks down both, and if they don't you won't feel anything through 2 layers.....


----------



## clemson357 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd date a stripper.  Two months tops though.  After that the novelty wears off and you are just some dude dating a woman who takes her clothes off for other dudes.


----------



## crazzycat (Aug 18, 2009)

what's so a big deal in it, stripper is not a prostitute and if youlike a person you shouldn't bother such things


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok god dammit, 4 pages and no pics.  Kel, you fucking know better.


----------



## lola1182 (Aug 21, 2009)

rahaas said:


> It's a date not a marriage proposal. Go for it.
> 
> I dated a one back in the day. Didn't work out for me and ended up in a more permanent situation with someone normal but hey you can *at least say yea, I dated her*...



hmm.. dating strippers is something to brag about? the nasty ones down here do a lot more then just lapdances if they're paid enough. you could probably get a number of std's if you mess with that.. disgusting.


----------



## Keylan (Aug 28, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> Yup, I agree. She may be fine as hell, but she is still a stripper. 10 to 1 odds  says she has pulled this trick before!



might depend on why she's stripping


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 30, 2009)

Test her, tell her if we were in love would you quit your stripping job for me.


----------



## Elisa (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm a poledancer and i would like to think men don't chose/avoid me because of the pole. 

Sadly it's not the case, i get lot's of offer's from guy's looking for a "good time" but very very very few offer's from guy's looking for a long term relationship. 

I guess im just not the type of girl they want to take home to thier mum. 

Frankly it's a shame i like to think im intellegent, funny and datable??! ugh ok maybe not.

Only thing i'd say is that because she strip's for a living doens't mean she is any way less of a human being, alot of stippers / poledancers i know are really nice people and good friends. 

I don't poledance for a living, i have a day job / career and im university educated, i own my own house, car and i can more than support myself on my day job wages ad i HATE the misconception that girls dance because they are desperate!

I poledance because it is my one true passion in life i love it. Any guy i get with has to realise that i ain't EVER giving it up... the day they take my pole away is the day it's replaced with a zimmer frame. 

Oh and p.s i have NEVER turned trick's! or dated a client for that matter and i know alot of dancers who are the same. Perhaps dancers are different in the UK to the US but most of us know it just isn't worth it. 

Personally i find men who meet me on the pole get totally the wrong idea aout the sort of girl i am. So i choose not to date guy's i meet there.


----------



## Elisa (Sep 2, 2009)

DiGiTaL said:


> Test her, tell her if we were in love would you quit your stripping job for me.




I had a guy ask that once... i still have the pole the guy is no-where to be seen


----------



## Perdido (Sep 2, 2009)

Elisa said:


> I had a guy ask that once... i still have the pole the guy is no-where to be seen



He wasn't very bright was he?


----------



## Elisa (Sep 2, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> guys i know that did date strippers say they are almost always fucked in the head and its not a huge step from stripping to whoring. i would not date a male stripper i'd look at his job, think he was a cheeseball, and stay away.



I think your generalization's about the "fucked up" women strippers are hugely insulting ok im not a stripper but im close. I???m sure there are fucked up women who strip, but i even met plenty of fucked up women who are not stripper???s as well. 

I grew up in a middle class family with parent???s that loved me, i have every opportunity i want to college and one of the best University???s in England obtaining a good degree in a highly academic subject. I???ve gone on to have a good and well paid career.

However I wanted to pursue a hobby now granted Pole dancing isn???t every woman???s cup of tea, but i wanted something abit different and at the time learning to shimmy around a pole seemed like a giggle. As it happened I???m a damn good at what I do and having been to a class for a few months I had my first performance an UNPAID performance in a mixed club to help promote my class. 

After that there really was no stopping me i love what i do! LOVE IT! Im not fucked up.. at least i don???t think so, im sure others would beg to differ haha, my family know what i do im not ashamed i don???t hide it, when I enter competition???s you better believe my mum is in the first row cheering me on.  

Now do alot of paid and unpaid work. Sometimes it???s in strip clubs I often go to teach pole to the strippers as often they have had no formal training, or I teach hen parties (lots of fun) sometimes i perform in strip clubs or for Stag parties but more often than not most of my work centre???s around performing in mixed clubs and providing backing dancing for Gig???s and Bands or teaching pole to other girls so they can enjoy it as much as I do.  

I???ve never felt used, yeah ok sometimes the quality of men getting off on my dancing can be un-nerving, but really I just sit there and think it???s kinda sad that to get some kind of sexual release they have to pay a woman. 

Don???t get me wrong there ARE bad clubs, but I carefully vet anywhere i plan to dance. Auditions are a two way street if they don???t offer their dancer sufficient protection or seem to disrespect their girls i simply will not take a job there. 

I dance because I choose to. I don???t need the money which is why I often work for FREE I just love being on the stage.  Mostly I???m happy to be promoting the art of pole and I see it in no less light than i see any other form of dance. 

Personally I???m of the opinion that all woman should learn some sort of stripping/pole dancing because the sexual empowerment it can give you. I???ve seen more women grow and develop mentally especially in areas of confidence and self esteem from learning to dance than I???ve seen women ruined by it that???s for sure.  

I guess I just fine the insinuation that we do it because we have no choice or because we are fucked up very insulting im not sure what your history is i don???t know if you???ve ever really met any dancers? Or perhaps you got unlucky and met the ???wrong few??? but your sweeping generalisations about dancers is just that a generalisation. 

A few ???bad articles??? doesn???t prove much other than some girls have a bad experience in the industry, no offence but the girls with a good experience don???t tend to write about it, simply because it doesn???t make for a very interesting read. 

In my history I???ve met ALOT of people in the sexual entertainment industry and I???ve met very few who I???ve thought ???wow they are seriously messed up??? Maybe I just frequent the wrong sort???s of club? Or maybe your friends do? Or perhaps your male friends used the excuse that these girls where fucked up, to hide the fact that at the end of the day they couldn't handle the fact that other guys saw thier girlfriends naked. 

It's nothing to be ashamed off some guys just arn't confident enough in themselves to accept that other men find thier girlfriends hot. 

Ok wow i wrote an essay haha ... As you can see it's an matter i feel strongly about.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 2, 2009)

You go Elisa


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool...this is like career day at IM.

That's for the insight Elisa.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting perspective on this, Elisa. 

From what I have read, Little Wing is extremely conservative, and sometimes becomes irrational and even insulting when she allows her emotions to formulate her arguments. For instance, she accused me of being a "wanna be" stripper when my position on this topic differed from her own. This is a weak form of argument; I prefer to engage in more challenging banter but it's the internet and we get what we get. 

I appreciate your perspective on this topic as it corresponds with my own observations, based on people I know personally who work in this and related industries. 

As you allude, train-wrecks abound. You don't have to look to adult entertainment to find plenty of examples. 

Thanks for your post.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 2, 2009)

Built said:


> Interesting perspective on this, Elisa.
> 
> From what I have read, Little Wing is extremely conservative, and sometimes becomes irrational and even insulting when she allows her emotions to formulate her arguments. For instance, she accused me of being a "wanna be" stripper when my position on this topic differed from her own. This is a weak form of argument; I prefer to engage in more challenging banter but it's the internet and we get what we get.
> 
> ...



lmao at little wing being considered extremely conservative. by any standard little wing is as moderate as they come. right up there with mino. How far left do you have to be to consider little wing extremely conservative? man thats funny.


----------



## Elisa (Sep 2, 2009)

Arh np ... it's something close to my heart. 

there are mentally unstable people in every profession, i just find it insulting that people think you need to be mentally unstable to choose that profession. 

Other opinion's that Erk me is that stripppers are incapable of being faithful, are whores, are on drugs or otherwise live lives that are other wise less than respectable. 

As a mother of two very well adjusted little boy's, who pay's her bills has never been in trouble with the police or for that matter cheated on a partner i find sweeping generalisations like this deeply insulting. 

Sadly it is the world we live in, people fear and judge what they don't understand and i face opinion's like this every day. 

Opinion's like this force many strippers to lie about what work they do and i really think it's all very sad because personally i couldn't be prouder.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 2, 2009)

Its always ironic to me when women argue for their right to be sexually objectified, and then are insulted when it happens.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2009)

Get your tits out!


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> lmao at little wing being considered extremely conservative. by any standard little wing is as moderate as they come. right up there with mino. How far left do you have to be to consider little wing extremely conservative? man thats funny.



I know, right? I had to think hard for a bit before I came to that, but she is, as are you. The two of you share many opinions when it comes to women working in the adult entertainment industry; that was the tip-off. 


bio-chem said:


> Its always ironic to me when women argue for their right to be sexually objectified, and then are insulted when it happens.



Yanno, I get a LOT of sex in my marriage; perhaps the key here is to be sure you're not sexually frustrated when entering into these arguments.

^ Yes, that was a burn. Hehehehe...



Gazhole said:


> Get your tits out!


Indeed. Gaz, you first.


----------



## Elisa (Sep 2, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> Its always ironic to me when women argue for their right to be sexually objectified, and then are insulted when it happens.



It's not about the right to be sexually objectified, i am not fighting to be objectifed because i am not an object. 

What i am is a person, a person with feeling's who bleeds loves and cry's just as much as anyone else. The only real difference is that i don't mind people seeing me as a sexual person (but a person none the less) I don't doubt that when im dancing people don't see me as a person per say but i also doubt people often sit there wondering what the ballerina they are watching is like as a person either.. they enjoy the art thats all. 

Men who treat me like an object generally get shot down in flames very quickly but to be honest i get more attention from what i do from straight women interested in the ART, than i do from men interested in the sex and i am even more flattered by that attention because I love having what i do recognised as an art.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2009)

Built said:


> Indeed. Gaz, you first.



Apparently i'm a large B cup 


Bra fittings are uncomfortable in a crowded shop.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Apparently i'm a large B cup
> 
> 
> Bra fittings are uncomfortable in a crowded shop.



That's hot.


----------



## Elisa (Sep 2, 2009)

I got my tit's out but no-one was looking shame


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2009)

Built said:


> That's hot.



All natural, baby. No silicone in my pillows.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> All natural, baby. No silicone in my pillows.



...not that there's anything wrong with that... 

<stuffs bra with socks, imagines life with a killer rack... >


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 2, 2009)

Built said:


> I know, right? I had to think hard for a bit before I came to that, but she is, as are you. The two of you share many opinions when it comes to women working in the adult entertainment industry; that was the tip-off.
> 
> 
> Yanno, I get a LOT of sex in my marriage; perhaps the key here is to be sure you're not sexually frustrated when entering into these arguments.
> ...



I'm hardly sexually frustrated. And maybe we LW and I agree on this topic because we are able to accept the reality of the situation. Not the need to hold onto the exception to the rule.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 2, 2009)

Elisa said:


> It's not about the right to be sexually objectified, i am not fighting to be objectifed because i am not an object.
> 
> What i am is a person, a person with feeling's who bleeds loves and cry's just as much as anyone else. The only real difference is that i don't mind people seeing me as a sexual person (but a person none the less) I don't doubt that when im dancing people don't see me as a person per say but i also doubt people often sit there wondering what the ballerina they are watching is like as a person either.. they enjoy the art thats all.
> 
> Men who treat me like an object generally get shot down in flames very quickly but to be honest i get more attention from what i do from straight women interested in the ART, than i do from men interested in the sex and i am even more flattered by that attention because I love having what i do recognised as an art.



A man watching a pole dancer is not thinking about the ART! 

While you may enjoy pole dancing as a recreational hobby. the individuals watching you go there for sexual gratification. You can't have your cake and eat it to. Saying "respect me" after gyrating on a pole doesn't compute in a mans brain.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2009)

bio-chem said:


> I'm hardly sexually frustrated.



I wasn't aware that you had a partner - but I'm glad to hear you're getting your sexual needs met. Getting laid is an important part of life, and I feel for those whose lives are bitter for lack of sex. 



bio-chem said:


> And maybe we LW and I agree on this topic because we are able to accept the reality of the situation. Not the need to hold onto the exception to the rule.



You two both share an opinion based on your reality if the situation. It may not match my reality of the situation.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2009)

Built said:


> ...not that there's anything wrong with that...
> 
> <stuffs bra with socks, imagines life with a killer rack... >





Theres nothing right with it either if you're a dude.



Elisa said:


> I got my tit's out but no-one was looking shame



Just making sure you know i was joking! You have a good attitude!

My girlfriend wants to start pole dancing for exercise, which is great because maybe i can find out how its possible to stay hanging off a pole face down 6ft in the air with just your legs - freaks me the hell out.


----------



## Elisa (Sep 2, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Theres nothing right with it either if you're a dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm i don't have any photos of that move sorry knee lock will have to do. 

Imageshack - img0946r

thats a 20ft pole btw


----------



## Perdido (Sep 2, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Cool...this is like career day at IM.
> 
> That's for the insight Elisa.



So the truth is out you really aren't a stripper after all.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2009)

Elisa said:


> Hmm i don't have any photos of that move sorry knee lock will have to do.
> 
> Imageshack - img0946r
> 
> thats a 20ft pole btw



That scares the shit out of me. Gravity is displeased!

Good work!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 2, 2009)

rahaas said:


> So the truth is out you really aren't a stripper after all.


No.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 2, 2009)

Elisa said:


> It's not about the right to be sexually objectified, i am not fighting to be objectifed because i am not an object.
> 
> What i am is a person, a person with feeling's who bleeds loves and cry's just as much as anyone else. The only real difference is that i don't mind people seeing me as a sexual person (but a person none the less) I don't doubt that when im dancing people don't see me as a person per say but i also doubt people often sit there wondering what the ballerina they are watching is like as a person either.. they enjoy the art thats all.
> 
> Men who treat me like an object generally get shot down in flames very quickly but to be honest i get more attention from what i do from straight women interested in the ART, than i do from men interested in the sex and i am even more flattered by that attention because I love having what i do recognised as an art.



No disrespect, but I think you are throwing the term "art" around a littlwe loosly. If strippign is an art, than so is blowjobs. 


As far as the main topic goes: I got laid, and I am pretty disappointed. I thought that if I could make this happen that I would feel like the man, but it didn't happen that way. I got a nut off of the situation, but the next day I felt like it was pointless. I have no interest in this girl whatsoever. We have no common interest, and talking to her drove me crazy. I don't think I will be calling her again. 

I built it up in my head how awesome this was gonna be, but I have had better jerking off sessions, in all honesty.


----------



## Built (Sep 2, 2009)

Funny how fantasy and reality don't often match.

Re stripping vs pole dancing, it seems pole dancing has quite a following. It has its origins in adult entertainment, but it seems to be a developing art form for many. I think it's going to be accompanied by a nudge and a wink for a long time, though. Bit of a tough sell, but nothing worth having comes without some sort of fight, hey?

Not my thing, but then, I'm not very coordinated. 
I think I'll stick to blowjobs.


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 2, 2009)

KelJu said:


> No disrespect, but I think you are throwing the term "art" around a little loosly. If strippign is an art, than so is blowjobs.
> .





Now to what everyone wants to know. did you stick it in her butt? or her little sisters?


----------



## Elisa (Sep 2, 2009)

KelJu said:


> No disrespect, but I think you are throwing the term "art" around a littlwe loosly. If strippign is an art, than so is blowjobs.



Hey i won't argue there is an art to a blowjob after all not everyone is good at it. 

As for poledancing 5 years ago it was very much a taboo, i got fired from a job as a business intellegence consultant because the company where scared about what client's would think if they found out or heaven forbid saw me dancing in a club. 

Theses day's poledancing is on my CV and it's being taught in gym's all across the country and there is already a group that is petitioning to get it into the olypmic's. Personally i think it's only a matter of time before poledancing (which granted is different to stripping) is acknowledged as a form of art and a sport. 

Granted i think we are further still from recognising stripping as a form of art but having watched literally 1000's of girls perform i can't deny thier is a certain art to it.  

Art or not art it doens't really matter my point was mearly that strippers are people and each one is as different in personality as the next you are just as likely to find a nut job in nursing or education as you are stripping.

My best friend is a stripper and she's not a nut job, she's the kindest sweetest girl you could ever hope to meet and i don't think we are the exception... strangly i know ALOT of strippers and yes a couple of them may fall into the nutjob bracket but most are fairly normal level headed girls.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2009)

Elisa said:


> is already a group that is petitioning to get it into the olypmic's.


I can see this in the Olympics:
Please welcome, Bambi!
Yes, Bambi starts off her routine with some basic gymnastics....there goes her top! Seamless! 
Ok, here comes the mid-way point...she slowly and seductively slides down the pole...tantalizingly us with her finger in her mouth...WOW! in one gutsy, fast as lighting move....her bottoms are off with a How're ya doin'! spread eagle! ladies and gentleman! She's leaving nothing behind! She's really letting it all hang out!
Ok! Now for the big finish....there it is! A top pole mount, inverted- slow slide down in a perfect 720 degree triple Spin with her ankles locking beautifully behind her head! AND! the long anticipated ass slap with a wink! YES!
I think the judges are definately feeling this performance! The new scoring system: dollars throw onto stage...points not being useful here, we are seeing plenty one $1's flowing towards the stage! now...$5's...I see a $20! yes! 


...sorry....couldn't pass that up....


----------



## Elisa (Sep 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I can see this in the Olympics:
> Please welcome, Bambi!
> Yes, Bambi starts off her routine with some basic gymnastics....there goes her top! Seamless!
> Ok, here comes the mid-way point...she slowly and seductively slides down the pole...tantalizingly us with her finger in her mouth...WOW! in one gutsy, fast as lighting move....her bottoms are off with a How're ya doin'! spread eagle! ladies and gentleman! She's leaving nothing behind! She's really letting it all hang out!
> ...




haha yes well i admit there is also talk about how poledancing has to change in order to be acceptable for the olympic's i think it's already accepted that certain very provocative moves would have to go, as well as the stripper heel's. 

Saying that i do PoleDiva competition every year and there is already very strict rules about dress and dance moves for that as it is concidered a "family competition". I have to dance for that alot more covered up than i do in a night club.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 3, 2009)

KelJu said:


> No disrespect, but I think you are throwing the term "art" around a littlwe loosly. If strippign is an art, than so is blowjobs.



Does a blowjob in the Tate Modern count?


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 3, 2009)

> Art or not art it doens't really matter my point was mearly that strippers are people and each one is as different in personality as the next







> you are just as likely to find a nut job in nursing or education as you are stripping.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 3, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I built it up in my head how awesome this was gonna be, but I have had better jerking off sessions, in all honesty.



Let me see if I understand this correctly: You are very disappointed you didn't get the first class high price call girl multi-orgasmic let's role play your every sexual fantasy treatment from a date set up through text massages with a single mom / part time stripper and the total date monetary expenditure involving a DVD rental and a pizza delivered to her house...


----------



## bio-chem (Sep 3, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly: You are very disappointed you didn't get the first class high price call girl multi-orgasmic let's role play your every sexual fantasy treatment form a date set up through text massages with a single mom / part time stripper and the total date monetary expenditure involving a DVD rental and a pizza delivered to her house...



dude, you are fast rising in the ranks with posts like these.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2009)

hah!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Built (Sep 3, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> I can see this in the Olympics:
> Please welcome, Bambi!
> Yes, Bambi starts off her routine with some basic gymnastics....there goes her top! Seamless!
> Ok, here comes the mid-way point...she slowly and seductively slides down the pole...tantalizingly us with her finger in her mouth...WOW! in one gutsy, fast as lighting move....her bottoms are off with a How're ya doin'! spread eagle! ladies and gentleman! She's leaving nothing behind! She's really letting it all hang out!
> ...



Spongeworthy.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2009)

Built said:


> Spongeworthy.


...that's good...right?


----------



## Built (Sep 4, 2009)

Very, very good.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 4, 2009)

rahaas said:


> Let me see if I understand this correctly: You are very disappointed you didn't get the first class high price call girl multi-orgasmic let's role play your every sexual fantasy treatment from a date set up through text massages with a single mom / part time stripper and the total date monetary expenditure involving a DVD rental and a pizza delivered to her house...



No, you are not correct in any of those assumptions.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> No, you are not correct in any of those assumptions.


My apologies. I thought you'd see the humor in it but guess not.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 5, 2009)

rahaas said:


> My apologies. I thought you'd see the humor in it but guess not.




I'm not trying to be a dick, or maybe I was, but the situation has no humor in it for me. I have blamed much of my dissatisfaction with life on the fact that I haven't been laid in a while. 


But here is a situation where this banging hot chick seemed to dig me. I went out, partied, bar hopped with her and her stripper friends, and then took her home and laid the pipe. But instead of feeling better, I feel worse. This means I have to go back to the drawing board. If hot dirty sex isn't the solution, what the fuck is?  

These spells come and go. I'm not far from going back to being a drug addict again. I just want to not feel anything for a while.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, if you are asking me, IMO:

The hot dirty sex part comes from a chick you can talk to or has similar interest.

Having said that, you don't go out looking for hot dirty sex, you look for a chick you can talk too then go from there.

I had my share of experience with hot chicks back in the day and they aren't all that great. Been with some average looking chicks that have been on fire.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, or maybe I was, but the situation has no humor in it for me. I have blamed much of my dissatisfaction with life on the fact that I haven't been laid in a while.
> 
> 
> But here is a situation where this banging hot chick seemed to dig me. I went out, partied, bar hopped with her and her stripper friends, and then took her home and laid the pipe. But instead of feeling better, I feel worse. This means I have to go back to the drawing board. If hot dirty sex isn't the solution, what the fuck is?
> ...


See if this makes any sense...I'm kind of the same way...or was.
You liked the 'hunt' You got her home and did the deed. But, felt empty afterwards?
I was like that when I was a bouncer. Friggin' LOVED the chase and getting 'em home. Afterwards...ehh...
Now...if I was with a girl I was in a relationship with...much better. 
Just personal perspective.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

KelJu said:


> But here is a situation where this banging hot chick seemed to dig me. I went out, partied, bar hopped with her and her stripper friends, and then took her home and laid the pipe. But instead of feeling better, I feel worse. This means I have to go back to the drawing board. If hot dirty sex isn't the solution, what the fuck is?


Having hot dirty sex with someone you really care about.  Hot chicks are highly overrated.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2009)

JerseyDevil said:


> Having hot dirty sex with someone you really care about. Hot chicks are highly overrated.


...unless...you are having hot, dirty sex with a hot chick that you really care about...just saying...


----------



## ROID (Sep 6, 2009)

I would have already gotten that stripper pregnant. That way she wouldn't have a choice but to fall in love with me.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> ...unless...you are having hot, dirty sex with a hot chick that you really care about...just saying...


You know what I meant


----------



## Built (Sep 6, 2009)

ROID said:


> I would have already gotten that stripper pregnant. That way she wouldn't have a choice but to fall in love with me.


That's bullshit and you know it. You've been shooting blanks since you went "on". 

PS  Hehehehe...


----------



## ROID (Sep 6, 2009)

You say that now. I'll be getting the phone call in a couple of weeks:

ROID - "hello"
Built - "Are you sitting down?"
ROID - " no, why?"
Built - " I think you should have a seat."
ROID -" ok, you're freaking me out, you didn't tell your husband about us did you?"

Built - " No but I may not have a choice."
ROID- " The hell you say, i don't have time to move to another state again because some nut job can't take a little extra curricular activity. I was just doing your marriage a favor. "
Built - " I'm pregnant."
ROID - "but you said..........."
Built - " I know what I said......"
ROID -  *dial tone*


----------



## Built (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahahahahaha I... I think I love you LMAO!


----------



## mike456 (Sep 6, 2009)

hell yea hit that shit up bro they have mad money and they fuck like champs


----------



## Elisa (Sep 6, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, or maybe I was, but the situation has no humor in it for me. I have blamed much of my dissatisfaction with life on the fact that I haven't been laid in a while.
> 
> 
> But here is a situation where this banging hot chick seemed to dig me. I went out, partied, bar hopped with her and her stripper friends, and then took her home and laid the pipe. But instead of feeling better, I feel worse. This means I have to go back to the drawing board. If hot dirty sex isn't the solution, what the fuck is?
> ...



Hmm perhaps i'm just a twee bit nieve but perhaps it's just that you've reached the point where random act's of casual sex really arn't the answer? 

Perhaps im going against the grain here and as someone who can't possibly be mentally stable and infact must be a whore selling it it might seem like an odd thing for me to suggest. 

Perhaps you've just reached the point in your life where you need/want more than random meaningless sex? sure the stripper was hot, sure she was up for it but maybe you've just reached the point where your looking for an emotional connection more than the physical?

That doens't make you odd or mean there is something wrong with you it just means perhaps it's time to look for someone who means more than just a casual bedding??


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Elisa said:


> Hmm perhaps i'm just a twee bit nieve but perhaps it's just that you've reached the point where random act's of casual sex really arn't the answer?
> 
> Perhaps im going against the grain here and as someone who can't possibly be mentally stable and infact must be a whore selling it it might seem like an odd thing for me to suggest.
> 
> ...


What Elisa said...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2009)

hmmm...must rethink decision....


----------



## Perdido (Sep 11, 2009)

or not...





YouTube Video


----------



## Bomani (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd do it , just to say I did !!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 11, 2009)

rahaas said:


> or not...


----------



## clemson357 (Sep 11, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, or maybe I was, but the situation has no humor in it for me. I have blamed much of my dissatisfaction with life on the fact that I haven't been laid in a while.
> 
> 
> But here is a situation where this banging hot chick seemed to dig me. I went out, partied, bar hopped with her and her stripper friends, and then took her home and laid the pipe. But instead of feeling better, I feel worse. This means I have to go back to the drawing board. *If hot dirty sex isn't the solution, what the fuck is?  *
> ...




Religion?  Mushrooms?  Try the latter first.


----------



## ROID (Sep 13, 2009)

I would go full retard on her ass. Make her call me daddy. Snort powder straight out of her ass after she just nailed a Mongolian with AIDS. Maybe cut off her small toe and tie it around my neck. Make her put the lotion on. Feed her one of my Bust-a-nut bars. 

quote from a famous person. " If we're not going to have peace then we are going to have war." 

i just go a DVR. you can expect even more out of the ordinary posts NEGROS


----------



## Dominique (Mar 4, 2010)

shes just texting the dude for a date! jesus! its a normal thing for a girl to do!


----------



## Perdido (Mar 4, 2010)

Dominique said:


> shes just texting the dude for a date! jesus! its a normal thing for a girl to do!



Reps for the photo gallery!


----------



## fufu (Mar 4, 2010)

Dominique said:


> shes just texting the dude for a date! jesus! its a normal thing for a girl to do!



If you had read the whole thread you would have found that she, in fact, wanted Kelju's cock deep inside her.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Something about that just sounds wrong. who looks to date strippers constantly?


 

I do sometimes.. they are fun.. most are funk up and like to party..read between the lines but don't let them know where ya live until you have gotten to know them they can be a fun friend, or a crazy bitch friend , or just crazy i go to these clubs for the pool and food.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2010)

fufu said:


> If you had read the whole thread you would have found that she, in fact, wanted Kelju's cock deep inside her.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 4, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, or maybe I was, but the situation has no humor in it for me. I have blamed much of my dissatisfaction with life on the fact that I haven't been laid in a while.
> 
> 
> But here is a situation where this banging hot chick seemed to dig me. I went out, partied, bar hopped with her and her stripper friends, and then took her home and laid the pipe. But instead of feeling better, I feel worse. This means I have to go back to the drawing board. If hot dirty sex isn't the solution, what the fuck is?
> ...


 
So what your saying is it was like sleeping with your sister , sure she had a shirt full of goodies but in the end it was just wrong


----------



## Hayden (Mar 4, 2010)

Why date a stripper when there are so many great , hot women that don't come with all the baggage?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 4, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> I was like that when I was a bouncer. Friggin' LOVED the chase and getting 'em home. Afterwards...ehh...
> Now...if I was with a girl I was in a relationship with...much better.
> Just personal perspective.



Yep. I bounced too and liked the attention (sometimes), but honestly I always knew it wouldn't really make me fulfilled or happy. Regulars would be banging me one week, and I'd see them regularly going home with whoever - every other week. So I kept my wick out of the pond, didn't need any of that.

Relationships are more fulfilling for me, although those dry spells or when she is avoiding you because she's on her period, or not in the mood, do kinda suck.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick, or maybe I was, but the situation has no humor in it for me. I have blamed much of my dissatisfaction with life on the fact that I haven't been laid in a while.
> 
> 
> But here is a situation where this banging hot chick seemed to dig me. I went out, partied, bar hopped with her and her stripper friends, and then took her home and laid the pipe. But instead of feeling better, I feel worse. This means I have to go back to the drawing board. If hot dirty sex isn't the solution, what the fuck is?
> ...



you're not going to like my answer but like a true girl i think you need love

anddddd

hot, dirty, earth shaking sex with someone you love. i'll hold out for that rather than be out getting my rocks off with someone who is just a substitute for my toys. i cum WAY harder by myself than i would with some knob i could take out my horniness on. it takes a while for a guy to learn where all your bells n whistles are on your body and IN your mind. any guy can make me cum with a few simple directions but to make me quiver n shake _afterwards_ he has to be touching a lot more than my skin. 1 night stands suck, it's like eating fast food it fills you up but all it amounts to is a loose turd. 

if i were a horny guy that needed some cock satisfaction though i'd date doms... they make male orgasm an artform. fuck the tease give me release. i'd lay back n have some beautiful sexy bitch tease n stroke my cock 'till she milked me dry. got to be more fucking fun than humping a metal pole too. lol


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> See if this makes any sense...I'm kind of the same way...or was.
> You liked the 'hunt' You got her home and did the deed. But, felt empty afterwards?
> I was like that when I was a bouncer. Friggin' LOVED the chase and getting 'em home. Afterwards...ehh...
> Now...if I was with a girl I was in a relationship with...much better.
> Just personal perspective.




the build up is so much hotter than the sex way too often. every once in a while someone turns out to be an amazing lover from the first time but not often. usually they need training and it takes way more than looks to make them worth the effort training takes...


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 4, 2010)

Built said:


> It was a joke, son.
> 
> My point is that exchanging my time and service to my employer for pay is no different from a stripper exchanging time and service to her employer for pay.
> 
> ...



the part where just anyone could walk in the door. if i could choose my clients i still wouldn't dance, don't see the appeal personally, but i do think being a dom would be fun _if_ i got to choose who i played with... literally.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 5, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> 1 night stands suck, it's like eating fast food it fills you up but all it amounts to is a loose turd...
> 
> 
> if i were a horny guy that needed some cock satisfaction though i'd date doms... they make male orgasm an artform. fuck the tease give me release. i'd lay back n have some beautiful sexy bitch tease n stroke my cock 'till she milked me dry. got to be more fucking fun than humping a metal pole too. lol


What kind of one nights stands are you talkin' bout?

PS:I got my secret decoder ring


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2010)

a good dom can make a guy cum so hard it sounds like he cums wayyyy longer than normal. that's the kind of teasing that pays off. 

&

i mean they leave you with that emotionally i guess... unless you have a one night stand with







YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2010)

i'd be a very conservative dom lmao.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 5, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> you're not going to like my answer but like a true girl i think you need love
> 
> anddddd
> 
> ...





I drunk as piss! 

So here comes some truth. I'm a pessimist. I'm a brutally fucking honest asshole. I'm selfish with my time. I don't like spending time with any of the bitches that find me attractive. They get on my fucking nerves! 

All they are to me is a warm hole to stick my dick in, that never stops talking about stupid shit.

I'm going to invent a machine that will allow you to clone one of your best friends brains. Then it will turn the brain gay, convince it that it's name is Tiffany, and then implant it into some dumb stipper. 

I'm gonna be a fucking billionaire.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I drunk as piss!
> 
> So here comes some truth. I'm a pessimist. I'm a brutally fucking honest asshole. I'm selfish with my time. I don't like spending time with any of the bitches that find me attractive. They get on my fucking nerves!
> 
> ...



a dom would be perfect for you. a whore just is an unmotivated rag to bust a nut into...  ho hum... BUT i saw a dom get off this guy once n he came so fucking hard i swear he levitated. it's no bullshit cok therapy an erotic artform for men who don't need the baggage that comes with a bitch and are too smart to throw 100 bucks at some chick that wiggles her ass n thinks that's some big thrill 50 billion other bitches can't do. just my humble opinion. i'm a lil crunk too. lol. someday a woman is going to make you realize what you think can't happen _can_ but till then...


----------



## KelJu (Mar 5, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> a dom would be perfect for you. a whore just is an unmotivated rag to bust a nut into...  ho hum... BUT i saw a dom get off this guy once n he came so fucking hard i swear he levitated. it's no bullshit cok therapy an erotic artform for men who don't need the baggage that comes with a bitch and are too smart to throw 100 bucks at some chick that wiggles her ass n thinks that's some big thrill 50 billion other bitches can't do. just my humble opinion. i'm a lil crunk too. lol. someday a woman is going to make you realize what you think can't happen _can_ but till then...



Dominatrix?


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 5, 2010)

yea but i like to watch the ones who are more into prolonging pleasure not being mean. dancing is what? a frustrating coktease. teasing so that it build to an epic release is more fun for everyone.


----------



## maniclion (Mar 6, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I drunk as piss!
> 
> So here comes some truth. I'm a pessimist. I'm a brutally fucking honest asshole. I'm selfish with my time. I don't like spending time with any of the bitches that find me attractive. They get on my fucking nerves!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be easier to insert a phone into a sex dolls head, when you want your friend around you call him, when you want no strings sex you fuck the doll?  Same exact thing less expensive technologies.....


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 6, 2010)

i think in the future robotic companions would be interesting. you could program them to cook, play chess etc too. they'd never say no to anal... they're working on making real dolls robotic. there are probably like minded women out there though maybe you just need a friends with benefits who knows it's strictly a sex thing, more sucking less yakking.


and ladies be careful about playing dominatrix with your partner... he goes "and THEN i get to tie YOU up"


----------



## stripes (Sep 12, 2010)

*run*

Dude, Do you really want a chick that will take her top off and use there sex appeal to turn on men for a living? How degrading can one be? I have worked hard modeling part time and waiting tables while in school. My parents divorced when my father was dismissed from work. Even in this economy I have still been able to pay for my car, apartment, school and live a busy but comfortable life.  If she is stripping she was either misdirected or hurt or maybe she is lazy or materialistic. All I can say is that sounds like a headache of a relationship. Your a guy if your looking for fun It may be worth your time but don't try to have a functional relationship with this girl.


----------



## stripes (Sep 12, 2010)

I just wanted to clarify that I do not think striping makes you a wrongful person. I once befriended a very sweet girl who was a stripper, but I do think someone  must have some type of psychological issues to convince oneself that this is acceptable social behavior.


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

stripes said:


> Dude, Do you really want a chick that will take her top off and use there sex appeal to turn on men for a living? How degrading can one be? I have worked hard modeling part time and waiting tables while in school. My parents divorced when my father was dismissed from work. Even in this economy I have still been able to pay for my car, apartment, school and live a busy but comfortable life.  If she is stripping she was either misdirected or hurt or maybe she is lazy or materialistic. All I can say is that sounds like a headache of a relationship. Your a guy if your looking for fun It may be worth your time but don't try to have a functional relationship with this girl.





stripes said:


> I just wanted to clarify that I do not think striping makes you a wrongful person. I once befriended a very sweet girl who was a stripper, but I do think someone  must have some type of psychological issues to convince oneself that this is acceptable social behavior.


What did you study? Because your spelling and grammar could use some work. Maybe if you had been a stripper, you could have earned enough money working shorter hours to afford you the luxury of longer study. 

Just a thought. I'm sure you didn't use your sex appeal while working as a model. That would have been degrading.


----------



## MDR (Sep 12, 2010)

Strippers are not created equal.  I'm not talking physically, either.  I knew a young woman when I was in college who was a four point student, and worked in a high-end club.  She had a background in dance, and told me she could make more money in one night than she could working a straight job for two weeks.  She didn't do drugs, didn't even drink, and was a very nice person.  She had her act together, and did it for the money.  She was very, very good at her job.  After graduation, she went to law school on a full scholarship.  A guy would have to be crazy to not go out with her.


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

MDR said:


> Strippers are not created equal.



Bingo. 

Thanks MDR, for posting.


----------



## LAM (Sep 12, 2010)

I dated a stripper about a decade ago before I left Philly.  I guess she was about as "good" as I could have expected she didn't dance at an all nude bar and she didn't do drugs.  She actually made me feel guilty about being high on weed around her.  After about 8 months she started telling me about some of the things men would ask her and other girls to do to them like step on their nuts, etc. basically non-sexual things but still perverted.  It got to the point where I couldn't touch her anymore because I would get skeeved out and I had to cut her from the team.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 12, 2010)

what about belly dancing? if i dated a stripper i would make my bedroom like a harem tent and have her belly dance for me.







YouTube Video


----------



## MDR (Sep 12, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> what about belly dancing? if i dated a stripper i would make my bedroom like a harem tent and have her belly dance for me.



I think belly dancing can be very sexy.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 12, 2010)

Built said:


> Bingo.
> 
> Thanks MDR, for posting.



People aren't created equally. But, people are created similarly.  A person's situation and circumstances lead to a higher chance of being a certain type of person. If I don't know anything about a girl other than that she is a stripper, then I know right off that she is likely to do drugs, has a higher chance than average of having STDs, having emotional baggage, having a dysfunctional family life, and having undesirable personality traits. 

So what does that mean to me? Absolutely nothing. My assumptions are for my amusement only. I'll still take a chance to get to know them. The more fucked up they are, the more attracted I am anyway.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 12, 2010)

More cowbell please!


----------



## Built (Sep 12, 2010)

vortrit said:


> More cowbell please!



Exactly.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 12, 2010)

KelJu said:


> People aren't created equally. But, people are created similarly.  A person's situation and circumstances lead to a higher chance of being a certain type of person. If I don't know anything about a girl other than that she is a stripper, then I know right off that she is likely to do drugs, has a higher chance than average of having STDs, having emotional baggage, having a dysfunctional family life, and having undesirable personality traits.
> 
> So what does that mean to me? Absolutely nothing. My assumptions are for my amusement only. I'll still take a chance to get to know them. The more fucked up they are, the more attracted I am anyway.



I've known a few over the years and I'll say every one has had every quality you list. Why are you attracted to this knowing it will go nowhere?


----------



## MDR (Sep 12, 2010)

KelJu said:


> People aren't created equally. But, people are created similarly.  A person's situation and circumstances lead to a higher chance of being a certain type of person. If I don't know anything about a girl other than that she is a stripper, then I know right off that she is likely to do drugs, has a higher chance than average of having STDs, having emotional baggage, having a dysfunctional family life, and having undesirable personality traits.
> 
> So what does that mean to me? Absolutely nothing. My assumptions are for my amusement only. I'll still take a chance to get to know them. The more fucked up they are, the more attracted I am anyway.



I think it is true that many women who go into this profession have some or all of the problems above.  My post was just to point out that there are exceptions, and you can't judge without knowing the person.  If messed up women are what you seek, strippers are probably more likely than most to have these problems, especially at the sleazy, low rent clubs.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 12, 2010)

__


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2010)

vortrit said:


> More cowbell please!



I don't get it. What does that mean other than an SNL skit?




dg806 said:


> Why are you attracted to this knowing it will go nowhere?



Because, I have my fair share of bad habits and personality traits. Dark and twisted people are interesting to me. I'm sure that on some subconscious level that I am seeking out women that are as fucked up as I am.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I don't get it. What does that mean other than an SNL skit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We all do. But maybe instead of seeking them out like you think, it could be possible that you secretly know to stay away because of their problems and that it could lead to problems for you. I'm sure they are some that are good, but I would not hold on to much hope.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> I think belly dancing can be very sexy.



 i like at the end where she says she's from colorado and sheboygan wisconsin.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> what about belly dancing? if i dated a stripper i would make my bedroom like a harem tent and have her belly dance for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belly Dancing is super duper sexy! One of the best parts is that the dancers don't look anorexic like most strippers. 10lb tits on a 90lb girl is disgusting to me. I little pot belly on that belly dance is natural and she is incredibly attractive. Belly dancing in general is seductive.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I don't get it. What does that mean other than an SNL skit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think they mean the *Pavlovian Dog* or *respondent conditioning*, *Pavlovian reinforcement*


----------



## vortrit (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 13, 2010)

vortrit said:


>


 Or that but mine was better


----------



## blazeftp (Sep 14, 2010)

My cousin was dating one.
Just used her for sex and free entry lol


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 14, 2010)

Built said:


> <shrugs>
> 
> The strippers I've known must be different from the ones you folks hang with.
> 
> ...


 
ALL true. I know at least a dozen strippers from back when I worked in 2 clubs and presently. They are normal everyday girls that just happen to dance naked for a living. They pay their bills, go to the dentist, shopping, the Post Office, just like everyone else. I know more fucked up people that have"normal" jobs(truck driver, dental assistant, teacher, etc).


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 14, 2010)

All i know about strippers is that i fall in love (lust) every ten minutes and for that they take all of my money


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I was a bouncer in a club years ago. Most strippers are fucking psycho. Trust me on this, stay away. Or use her coochie as a cum drain and that's it. Even then, be careful. They get wacky very easily.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I was a bouncer in a club years ago. Most strippers are fucking psycho. Trust me on this, stay away. Or use her coochie as a cum drain and that's it. Even then, be careful. They get wacky very easily.


 
\most are broham


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> cum drain



You should get some kind of reward for putting those two words together. Cum drain... it just kind of rolls off the tounge.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> what about belly dancing? if i dated a stripper i would make my bedroom like a harem tent and have her belly dance for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I know is after a month on a ship in the Persian Gulf coming into port and seeing three arab women belly dancing on stage was the closest thing to torture I've ever had not counting having a toenail removed with a scalpel and very little local anesthetic....  I don't know if it was beer goggles and the extended period of not seeing beautiful women but they were so exotic and gorgeous it took all I had not to storm the stage and dry hump one of them, but a few guys did try to crawl on stage but shore patrol grabbed them before they could....there were also some merchant sailors and fishermen from all over that part of the world going bonkers, Indian and Paki men spinning like mad dervishes in the aisles it was quite a scene....


----------



## SYN (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 23, 2010)

Approved


----------

